# cheap ways to increase INT



## superkurt13 (Jul 28, 2006)

Was are the best ways for a 6th level character with 13,000gp to boost his intelligence?  I already know about the Headband of Intellect +2 (4000gp), but are there any others that could help me?


----------



## mikebr99 (Jul 28, 2006)

Scarlet & blue Ion stone... +2 enh. to INT... 8,000gp


----------



## Sejs (Jul 28, 2006)

Be a wizard and learn the Fox's Cunning spell?

Should run you about 300gp, including scribing costs.


----------



## AuraSeer (Jul 28, 2006)

The headband is the way to go. It's the standard Int-boost item and has the lowest cost per point, for an ongoing effect. Other items, like the scarlet and blue ioun stone, are more expensive for little additional benefit; don't bother with them unless your headgear slot is already accounted for.

If you only need a short-term boost, you could use _fox's cunning_. For wizards it is basically free. A non-spellcaster can use it in potion form, 300 gp for 3 minutes. Unfortunately it doesn't help for stuff like bonus spells or skill points.

Note that all the above effects grant enhancement bonuses, and so they don't stack with each other. If you have a headband +2, and an ioun stone for +2, plus the spell for +4, your total bonus is still only +4.

To get an additional bonus that stacks, you'd need to wait until you can afford inherent bonuses. Those start at 27,500 gp for a +1, so you won't be seeing them for several levels yet.


----------



## moritheil (Jul 29, 2006)

It would really help if you told us how often you needed that higher int.  If it's continual, the headband is the way to go.  If you only need it infrequently, potions of fox cunning are the way to go, and if you only need it once, see if you can get someone with Craft Wondrous Item to build you an item with just one use that grants higher bonuses (of course, this requires DM approval, but if it's a one-shot event, your DM is likely to say yes.)


----------



## Plot-Device (Jul 29, 2006)

Theres something in DMG about some gnome on a plane who guards an orchard that blooms stat boosting fruit.  If you could somehow get some of that (the option presented in the book is to aid him from some impending attack that he cant fend of himself and he's 16th level) it's free!  Free! 

I'd recommend finding some way to distract him.  Figure out a way past the guards and magic if he's not there. Now find out of if he has family somewhere and have someone kidnap them.  Then when he leaves, execute your plan.

Viola! As much INT as you can pick.  Downside is that if you fail, you die.

Know what? Buy a headband.


----------



## mvincent (Aug 1, 2006)

superkurt13 said:
			
		

> Was are the best ways for a 6th level character with 13,000gp to boost his intelligence?



- Craft a +4 headband yourself (burning your own XP to make things is well worth it)
- Be a gray elf (they start with +2 Intelligence)
- Pay a wizard to cast polymorph any object on you: "_Unlike polymorph, polymorph any object does grant the creature the Intelligence score of its new form_".
- Make yourself old (i.e. age increases your Int score).


----------



## Reis_Thunderwood (Aug 1, 2006)

Get older.

Reis


----------



## Malum (Aug 1, 2006)

apply your highest stat............to int.


----------



## AZNtrogdor (Aug 1, 2006)

Sun Elf (Forgotten Realms), Gray Elf (Monster Manual), and Fire Elf (Unearthed Arcana) all have a plus 2 to int and no level adjustment.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 1, 2006)

Second the PAO cheese.

Interestingly, PAO doesn't have the HD limit that Polymorph does, so you can change into something with 15HD even if you're level 1.

Best bet is to start with an Aasimar or something so you get access to Outsider forms.

Or Elan, so that you can become an Ethergaunt (Fiend Folio).

All this assumes a permissive DM, etc.


----------



## Xath (Aug 1, 2006)

Do headbands of intellect and fox's cunning stack?  I was under the impression that items which require the spell to create don't stack with that spell.  Ie. Bracers of armor don't stack with Mage Armor, and Cat's Grace doesn't stack with Gloves of Dex.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

Xath said:
			
		

> Do headbands of intellect and fox's cunning stack?  I was under the impression that items which require the spell to create don't stack with that spell.  Ie. Bracers of armor don't stack with Mage Armor, and Cat's Grace doesn't stack with Gloves of Dex.



 That rule of thumb is a good one, but it isn't the reason why they don't stack.  The reason why they don't stack is that they are the same bonus type (for instance, Fox's Cunning and Headband of Int are both an enhancement bonus).  I suppose it could be possible for an item that produces a different bonus type than its spell to stack, though I can't think of any like that in the SRD.


----------



## superkurt13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Or Elan, so that you can become an Ethergaunt (Fiend Folio).
> 
> All this assumes a permissive DM, etc.





The character I plan to play is an Elan, but I've never heard of an Ethergaunt.  What is it exactly and what are the requirements to become one?


----------



## lukelightning (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheap? How about some rabbit poop?

This man owns a pet rabbit. One day, while sweeping up the rabbit poop, he says to himself  "I bet I can make some money with this!" So he puts it in bottles and labels them "Smart Pills" and sells them for $10.

The first customer comes up and buys a bottle. He goes home and tries some of the "Smart Pills" only to discover that they are rabbit poop, so he comes back to the "Smart Pill" stand to complain.

"You told me they were smart pills, but I discovered they are nothing but rabbit poop!"

"See?" Says the salesman, "You're smarter already!"


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 1, 2006)

Fiend Folio.  By 'become' I mean PAO youself into one.  So I suppose the requirement is that you find someone to cast it on you.

See, the type is Aberration, so it should net you a permanent PAO (same kingdom, same class, same size, related = 11).  

The White Ethergaunt has the highest Int score in a monster under 15 HD, far as I know, at 27.


----------

